# What do "cheeks" mean?



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

I noticed a week or so ago that homie has developed feathered "cheeks". Does this mean she's a boy?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Do you mean*

the color pattern like a check or checker borad pattern. Blue and black as in most feral pigeons.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

The feathers are the same color, they're just poofed out. looks like a 70's "feathered" haircut, only poofier.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My Angel has those puffed feathered cheeks and it's a she.

Reti


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

You guys are probably talking about the feathers which cover the ear holes. There kinda poofy in a "cheek" area and lack barbels (holds the feather together).


----------

